# Mercury Vapor Fixtures - Sold Today?!?



## Max C. (Sep 29, 2016)

Believe it or not, these are actually _*still*_ available for purchase (some how), albeit expensively:

https://www.gescan.com/products/lig...mv-250w-120v-w--lamp---pc-stnbrnh0250aprpc120

https://www.gescan.com/products/lig...mv-400w-120v-w--lamp---pc-stnbrnh0400aprpc120


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Just because they're on the Gas Can website doesn't mean they sell any.


----------



## Max C. (Sep 29, 2016)

99cents said:


> Just because they're on the Gas Can website doesn't mean they sell any.


Apparently they are "available for order." Maybe you should try and get some to up-sell as a carbon arc-lamp replacement :jester:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Oh, thank god, our customers will be thrilled to have this advanced technology to replace their existing whale-oil lamps.


----------



## Max C. (Sep 29, 2016)

Big John said:


> Oh, thank god, our customers will be thrilled to have this advanced technology to replace their existing whale-oil lamps.


Oh, absolutely! On a serious note, the greenish hue of mercury vapor bulbs could prove useful for landscape lighting...


----------

